# M3 help



## nicksf (Apr 4, 2003)

I had a friend driving my 97 M3 and the engine began to over heat and then stall. He had it towed back to the house. I was unable to start it, it was turning over with no ignition. I received some advice and replaced the radiator after finding a hose broke. I still cannot start the car. It still turns over but will not start. Do I need to change the spark plugs, or is there a "switch" that has top be replaced, or do I need to replace the water pump or thermostat? Any help is requested.
Thanks


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

For a problem like this, someone that may know something just from a description would be Bill Arnold of Bill Arnold BMW Repair in San Rafael, Ca. Look him up and give a call. His contact info should be listed somewhere on the 'fest (use search).


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

How many miles? Has the water pump ever been replaced? The water pumps fail at about 40k - even with the metal impellers. I hear the new composite impellers are better, but my cpo was replaced with a rebuilt metal impeller pump, so I expect it to fail again.

Even so, the water pump not working should not keep the car from starting. Neither should a broken thermostat. The car should start and overheat again. It also is not likely that an overheat caused all of the plugs to foul at the same time.

Do you have access to a fault code reader? That might be the place to start. If I were to trouble shoot your problem, I would make sure the plugs are getting spark and that fuel is getting delivered to the cylinders. You never know when two pieces of equipment decide to fail at the same time. But I would be guessing and trying to isolate the problem (and I am not even certain that getting spark to the plugs is an issue with current ignition systems).


----------



## hal9000 (Nov 6, 2003)

nicksf said:


> I had a friend driving my 97 M3 and the engine began to over heat and then stall. He had it towed back to the house. I was unable to start it, it was turning over with no ignition. I received some advice and replaced the radiator after finding a hose broke. I still cannot start the car. It still turns over but will not start. Do I need to change the spark plugs, or is there a "switch" that has top be replaced, or do I need to replace the water pump or thermostat? Any help is requested.
> Thanks


How long was it driven after it started overheating. If it was driven until it stalled, then your friend may have warped the head. If the head's warped then there's a good possability that you can't maintain compression in the cylinders so it's never going to start. At this point, I'd say take it to a pro and be prepared to shell out some major $$$.


----------

